# Thick Rick & steve priest wax the field at Alum



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We only had 22 boats! Where were all you fair weather fisherman!
Conditions were tough to say the least water had dropped about3 1/2 feet in 4 days and the water temps dropped big time. 1st place had a 5.70 largemouth and 3 other fish for 9.98 so they won 1st bb as well total payout 765.00 2cd place was the team of barton and panning with 3 fish weighing 5.09 good for 350.00 3rd place was the ombtt team of collins/newlon they had 3 fish and 2cd bb weighing 2.99 total weight 4.93 good for 265.00
thanks to all that fished, they all ate well and i am still stuck with another 100 hot dogs. Looks like i will have to go catfishing!






Jami norman


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

steve priest, aka "lordofthepunks"


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job guys.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Marshall. I think that was the coldest tournament I have fished. The boats were all covered in frost when we launched. Here is Steve's piggy...


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

For all you fair weather fisherman who didnt show that could have been you holding a pig!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow nice Alum bass! Great job on the win guys


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a giant Alum Creek bass. Awesome!


----------

